# DLNA server



## itnus (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a good DLNA server like mezzmo for mac? I only know Serviio but I did not try it because it does not have dmg package.

Regards,
Itnus


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you check out the blog post ?


----------



## itnus (Nov 1, 2011)

I solved my issue. First I bought Samsung d serie tv. It is really powerful media player -- supports dts, decoding and forwarding to optical out. Then I installed mac version of Serviio. Works great! Plays 16gb MKV dts 1080p files!


----------

